# metal fans



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

Among other genres of music, metal is one of my favs, is anyone else here a fan?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothin wrong with a little Gwar in your daily diet!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

five finger death punch


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Classical to think with.  Country to drink with.  And Metal to ride with.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing really heave for us old buy a little cluch and megadeath.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol classic boys. Has anyone ever heard of between the buried and me?


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Cajun my buddy is obsessed with five finger


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 27, 2012)

Tool and System of a Down are about as metal as I can get. Which, I truly understand, isn't metal to most. But it is nice to see the genre still thriving.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Ya I the same, I can only handle so much screaming, I'm a huge Dave Matthews fan, and do a lot of his covers, I'm also a huge fan of 90s music, like collective soul, live, smashing pumpkins. Have you guys heard of the tragically hip?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 27, 2012)

I am Metal, Punk, Reggae, Hip Hop, classical kind of guy.  I can chill to country with my Texas peeps but I admit it took some getting used to and I don't own any cd's or put the country station on in the car....although I do have some college memories of a  bottle of Johnny Walker, some southern friends and some Alan Jackson  ....never could get into opera music....


----------



## Bro_Vick (Oct 27, 2012)

I am the garbage disposal of metal, recently have been updating my computer with all of my old metal CDs.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol I can't get into country at all. The lyrics are so cliche.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh man perfect music for sitting at the bar with some friends.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol ya I guess it's better that most of the pop music that's out there. If your in to good old back roads music check out the tragically hip. One of my favorite songs is little bones, you won't be disappointes


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Cool.  The only problem when I'm riding and listening to POD, Disturbed, or anything like that is that when I look down I'm doing 90.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 28, 2012)

Far be it from me, not being a Texas Mason, but why is this in "General Masonic Discussion" instead of in the entertainment forum?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice tap brother.  You are probably most certainty correct.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkR said:


> Far be it from me, not being a Texas Mason, but why is this in "General Masonic Discussion" instead of in the entertainment forum?



Ask, & it shall be given you!  :wink:


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

I put it here cuz not a lot of action happens in the other thread topics, I didn't think it mattered.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 28, 2012)

My country listening is very narrow and focused. Nothing that's been made in the last 20-30 years, basically. I love Hank Williams Sr (please, please NO jr), The Louvin Brothers, Bill Monroe, Charlie Poole....Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson. New country is too predictable and polished, it makes me cringe.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 28, 2012)

I know well about the Tragically Hip. I have varied tastes, Love British Invasion Era groups (Mostly Beatles, of course), Classic Roots Reggae/Ska and Dub, lots of punk rock (but mainly old school 70's to early 2000's, Alternative music of the same period. I also grew up immersed in old school hip-hop culture, been a hardcore fan for over 20 years and still have it in regular rotation in the house, just can't stand the rap music that's popular, there's so many good underground artists keeping it alive. I 'd say most everything has stuff I enjoy/love, except Classical, Opera and until recently, Mariachi. But then I heard Mariachi El Bronx and I love their music. Crazy, huh? I have over 150,000 songs in my iTunes so I never run out of things to listen to. Music is every bit as enjoyable and necessary as reading...or breathing.


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

Very true. I used to be in a hardcore band as a bassist, we played with a lot of big bands though, like misery signals, horse the band, unearth, and between the buried and me, we always opened for big bands, those days were some of the best in my life


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm also a huge fan of rush.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 28, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Cool.  The only problem when I'm riding and listening to POD, Disturbed, or anything like that is that when I look down I'm doing 90.



LOl I hear you there....120 easy on the R1...ugh


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 28, 2012)

2120


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 28, 2012)

Its funny, I grew up playing classical piano, and now I play the bagpipes but I do love metal


----------



## jhale1158 (Oct 29, 2012)

FFDP- MuDvAyNe. Slipknot etc I love em


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 29, 2012)

I listen to a bit of everything. I have classical, rock, country, blues, and jazz to name a few on my mp3 player. I do love metal though. FFDP, Pantera, DevilDriver, The Acacia Strain, Suicidal Tendencies, and lamb of god to name a few. On my Sirius my two most listened to stations are Octane and Liquid Metal.


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

Liquid metal is a great channel. We have sirius thought our building at work, and one of the dials for the station is in my office. Sometime in parts of the building you may hear some metal


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 29, 2012)

I really like that channel the best guy on there is Jose. I also enjoy the "Bloody Roots" show when they play it. There are a couple of bands that I have really grown to like that I first heard on there. Volbeat is one of the first that come to mind and also, The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a wide range of musical tastes from classical, to hip hop to metal, country and in between. As far as metal goes, I'm partial to Pantera, Slayer, Lamb of God, FFDP, Primer 55.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 29, 2012)

daddyrich said:


> I know well about the Tragically Hip. I have varied tastes, Love British Invasion Era groups (Mostly Beatles, of course), Classic Roots Reggae/Ska and Dub, lots of punk rock (but mainly old school 70's to early 2000's, Alternative music of the same period. I also grew up immersed in old school hip-hop culture, been a hardcore fan for over 20 years and still have it in regular rotation in the house, just can't stand the rap music that's popular, there's so many good underground artists keeping it alive. I 'd say most everything has stuff I enjoy/love, except Classical, Opera and until recently, Mariachi. But then I heard Mariachi El Bronx and I love their music. Crazy, huh? I have over 150,000 songs in my iTunes so I never run out of things to listen to. Music is every bit as enjoyable and necessary as reading...or breathing.



You and I seem to come from the same Music Womb bro!  funny how we are on opposite ends of the country!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the drum rolls in Death Metal, but the vocals are atrocious and the lyrics, well they depend on the band...if you can even understand them...Napalm Death is ok...


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

Check out between the buried and me, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Cgrobin (Oct 30, 2012)

Widows Son, it is not surprising you would like Rush as a bass player. Geddy is arguably one of the best! They have some truly amazing music, but I don't really care for his voice. Before deciding to go back to college, I had the opportunity to start playing bass. I didn't quite make it a full year before other obligations took too much of my time from it. I really miss playing and hope to pick it back up at some point. 

As far as I am concerned, Tool is one of the greatest bands ever! I really love hard music such as Mudvayne, Rammstein, Five Finger, Killswitch Engage and Pantera. I grew up during Grunge, so I am also a huge fan of Pearl Jam (early music), Soundgarden and Nirvana. Past that, I am very open in my musical tastes. If my IPod is on shuffle, I can hear everything from 90's pop to classic rap to Metallica, then Hank Williams followed up by OTEP. It can kinda be a shock to the system!

One of my best friends was a drummer in a couple of Texas country bands which allowed me to expand my tastes in that direction. Most TX country really can't be classified as country, but would closer relate to southern fried rock such as Allman Brothers or Skynyrd. Those almost fall into the classic rock genre that I also love!

Music for me is a huge part of my life and really a way to amplify or subdue whatever mood I am going for. It really doesn't serve much "real" use, but it has come in pretty handy in that stinking SongPop game 

-Chris


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 30, 2012)

If you get a chance check out NeedFire. Celtic rock. A little different and not hard but I like them.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 31, 2012)

I picked up In This Moment yesterday. They have evolved their sound over the course of their albums. Good stuff. Maria Brink their lead singer has definitely got a great voice. Easy on the eyes too.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya she's hot, my buddies band opened for them, check em out : American Hell. Great band


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 31, 2012)

I will do that.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Nov 27, 2012)

OK, I just checked out "In this moment" and they friggin rock!  I'm going to have to re-read this thread and check out some of the other bands I haven't heard before.

-Scott

P.S. sorry for bringing this post back from the dead....


----------



## crono782 (Nov 27, 2012)

Let's not forget Powderburn. I also find myself going back to Mindless Self Indulgence a lot.


----------



## bezobrazan (Jul 12, 2013)

Been a metal fan since the early days of Sabbath, Maiden, & Priest.  Later on, Metallica, Slayer, Exodus, Venom, Celtic Frost & on & on. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 21, 2013)

I listened to Sabbath a lot. I'm more into slower metal really. Weedeater, kyuss, sleep, life of agony. I guess it's classified"stoner metal". I hate that term because not all of us are stoners that like metal.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

